# Walter Hagen Ultradyne Irons



## DP26 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi

i dont know much about golf and i have been given a set of 'Walter Hagen Ultradyne' clubs.
They are the 'Ultradyne' not 'Ultradyne II' clubs and have the original grips.
I have Irons 3 - 9 and a pitching wedge.
i have looked on the internet for ages and have been unable to come across any information on them. There is lots of information on the 'Ultradyne II', but nothing on the 'Ultradyne'. 
Thank you for taking your time to read this.

regards


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, feel free to introduce yourself.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome, pop into the lounge and introduce yourself, the more we know about you the more we can help!


----------



## Swinger (Feb 13, 2011)

Â£3?


----------



## DP26 (Feb 15, 2011)

I dnt really want to make myself known. i just would like some information on these clubs if possible.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well what do you want to know, do you play ok with them? if so they are great. Are you looking at there value? if so my guess is not alot.

If you can not find info on them on the net I guess they are old.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 15, 2011)

Try a US forum - you've more chance.

Wilson Sporting Goods, which operated one of the world's largest golf equipment plants in Hagen's home of Michigan, bought Hagen's line in 1944 and added him to its advisory board. Wilson used Hagen's name in the Haig Ultra, Ultradyne and Ultradyne II model clubs. Wilson later named a street in Grand Rapids in his honor, and Hagen remained on contract with Wilson until his death in 1969.

Dick's Sporting Goods bought the rights to Hagen golf equipment, and sells a new line of Hagen clubs exclusively in its stores and its Golf Galaxy shops. The clubs are made by Nicklaus Golf


----------

